# I have not been on lately



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 27, 2007)

I fell in the toilet and couldn't find my way out. I finally found the light at the end of the tunel and realized it was a DUI check point so i had to go the other way around....finally found the way out though!

But all kidding aside, i have been srtuggling with school and money (of course in this day in age, if your not rich, your pretty much struggling with money any ways :lol: )

I should be back on here more often although i am selling my Albino or atleast try and sell it, it will be while, untill i become a police officer before i can afford the proper cageing for anything really. My school just hit me like a ton of bricks and before to long, i will have to be paying back the $21 k that i owe them lol.

You would think sense they stress so much how a education is sooo important.....you think they would lower the cost instead of rasing it all the time and make it easier for the middle class people to get grants :x .


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 27, 2007)

I know how ya feel bud. I finally got a nice paying job to support my full time school schedule, a Camaro, full coverage insurance, and all the gas for the car. 

Life isnt cheap. WIN THE LOTTERY!


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 27, 2007)

I never thought of that, hmmm, o yeah! the Kansas Loto only gets won by people from the surrounding states...i think its been 5 years sense someone from KS actually won the KS Loto lol.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 27, 2007)

Der-Boa-Lieber said:


> I never thought of that, hmmm, o yeah! the Kansas Loto only gets won by people from the surrounding states...i think its been 5 years sense someone from KS actually won the KS Loto lol.



lmao wow thats kind of ironic :lol:


----------



## dorton (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm right there with you man, but, as soon as my rich uncle gets out the poor house, I think things will turn around for me.


----------

